# Newbie question



## RabidAlien (Nov 7, 2009)

For quite some time now, I've been reading everything I can get my hands on regarding WW2. But lately, I've been wanting to know more about WW1, as well. The wif' and I were in Barnes and Nobles bookstore last night, and I picked up a book titled "Duffy's War", but they only had one shelf (not even an entire section....just one poor shelf!) of WW1 books. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on books about WW1, from general overview histories to personal accounts, land air and sea alike. What are your top-50 book lists?

Thx in advance!


http://www.amazon.com/dp/1574886525/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 7, 2009)

*The Guns of August* by Barbara Tuchman is still the single best volume that I've seen on WWI, but I am far from an expert. *Guns* only covers up to the first 6 months of the war, though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with diddy about "The Guns of August".

My other favs are:
_The Fought For The Sky_ by Quentin Reynolds
_ September Evening_ by Barry Diggens - About Werner Voss
_ The Red Knight of Germany_ by Floyd Gibbons - About Red Baron
_ Fighting Airmen: The Way of the Eagle _ by Maj Charles J Biddle

and of course _Terror of the Autumn Skies: The True Story of Frank Luke, America's Rogue Ace of World War I_ by Blaine Pardoe

There is a great one about Jutland, called (I think) Jutland or something like that.

I knows it's not a true story, but I've always heard that _All Quiet on the Western Front_ did a good job portraying the horrors of WW1.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, y'all! I've seen "All Quiet on the Western Front"...may need to get the movie again! I've got Sgt. York's autobiography on my Amazon wishlist, but so far the only one's for sale are collectors editions, and therefore priced in the triple digits. I'll keep searching the local used book stores. Heh.

I'm headin to Amazon right now to put those books on my list, thanks again!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2009)

There's alot of great books covering WWI...but few do a complete overview like the book titled "Eyewitness World War I" by Jon Lewis. I think you can still find it available at most book sources. I have the hardcover, but I've seen a softcover too.

This book covers all the just about all of the battles, from Gallipoli to Jutland. It has real good first-hand accounts from folks like King George to Ediie Rickenbacker and everyone inbetween.

I also enjoyed the biography of Erwin Rommel's service in WWI.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 8, 2009)

Oooo, I'd love the Rommel book! He did some balls-out audacity during WW1, which was briefly covered in the two books I've read on him. I'd love to hear more details on some of his endeavors! What's the title of that one, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

That a great tip Dave, I've never been able to find a book like that on WW1.


----------



## davebender (Nov 12, 2009)

The only English language book I know of that makes a serious effort to examine west front combat during August 1914. It destroys a lot of stereotypes about WWI era combat.


----------



## EinSchwab (Nov 13, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Oooo, I'd love the Rommel book! He did some balls-out audacity during WW1, which was briefly covered in the two books I've read on him. I'd love to hear more details on some of his endeavors! What's the title of that one, if you don't mind my asking?


Infanterie Greift An (Infantry Attacks). Written between the wars it also brought him into Hitlers attention. I have it and it is very good. You can see why he operated how he did in WWII.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2009)

Now that you type the name, I have to kick myself. Yeah, I remember Googling for that book at one point, but couldn't justify spending triple-digits for a book at the time.....even if it was written by Rommel! I'll keep an eye out, though!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

*'The Great War'* by Les Carlyon gives a very graphic account in the trenches from Gallipoli to the end of the war manly centred around the Anzak's, but with very good background to the politics and command structure


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Oooo, I'd love the Rommel book! He did some balls-out audacity during WW1, which was briefly covered in the two books I've read on him. I'd love to hear more details on some of his endeavors! What's the title of that one, if you don't mind my asking?


I can't remember the title, and I don't have that book (or most of my others) anymore...

I've been searching around to see of I can find the book so I can get the title for you though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I can't remember the title, and I don't have that book (or most of my others) anymore...
> 
> I've been searching around to see of I can find the book so I can get the title for you though.



Infanterie Greift An 

Its mentioned in every book that discusses anything Rommel did. Can't believe I couldn't think of it myself, since I'm such a big fan of his! Poor guy was just born in the wrong country. I found a copy through Google for 999,00 Euros. Not sure I'm ready to shell out that much for a book that'll be bounced around in my backpack while I read it...


Vic, thanks! I'm headin to Amazon now to check it out.


----------

